

Backbone.js for large scale applications - applying UI Architecture - orizens
http://orizens.com/wp/topics/backbone-js-for-large-scale-applications-ui-architecture/

======
ChrisAntaki
Backbone's dependencies are jQuery and Underscore. With those three libraries,
anything is possible.

